# Chabad Thornhill Woods Bar Mitzvah



## IsaacImage (Sep 29, 2016)

Mazel Tov to Ethan with his Bar Mitzvah
all shot on Canon 5d mark iv

few Mag Mods here and there 
1





2




3




4
Three generations 




5
The Rabbi 




6




7





The whole set available here
http://www.isaacimage.com/chabad-thornhill-woods-bar-mitzvah-ceremony-ethan/


----------

